# Has anyone tried Doggy Dan's website?



## First Timer (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi all

Someone reccomended http://www.theonlinedogtrainer.com/ to me recently. I wanted to know if anyone has tried it, and if it is any good?


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

I haven't heard of him but I would say, save your money. I think there are plenty of videos on youtube that can help you with training your dog. If you want to spend money on training, I'd go to an accredited trainer who can better help you work with your dog since all dogs respond differently, have different attention spans and you and your dog will be able to work on socialization as well.


----------



## lgiurissi (Feb 12, 2017)

I was literally going to ask the same thing! I signed up for his $1 free trial. I really like his style but I'm going to find it hard to do things like ignore my Charlie when I get home until she's calm. She's 9 1/2 weeks and doing well but she'd very nippy and I want her to grow into a well behaved, lovely doggo. I'm feeling a bit stressed about what kind of training to do with her - any suggestions in SoCal/Inland Empire would be much appreciated!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Igiurissi if you are looking for good instructional CD's check out dogtrainersworkshop.com Connie Cleveland has a nice program that is easy to follow. You can see some quick tips on youtube, just search Connie Cleveland or Pat Nolan.


----------

